

Show HN: my first app - Is there a Giants game today? - dailycavalier
http://isthereagiantsgametoday.com/

======
dailycavalier
Today's the first home game of the season for the Giants, so we created this
simple page. What do you think?

Background info:
[http://forrestthroughthetrees.blogspot.com/2012/04/introduci...](http://forrestthroughthetrees.blogspot.com/2012/04/introducing-
isthereagiantsgametodaycom.html)

How we made it: [http://dailycavalier.com/2012/04/my-first-app-is-there-a-
gia...](http://dailycavalier.com/2012/04/my-first-app-is-there-a-giants-game-
today/)

Code: <https://github.com/lforrest/isthereagiantsgametoday/>

~~~
rollypolly
Can you make one for the As? :)

~~~
dailycavalier
Yes, this would be pretty easy to do. Stay tuned!

------
jackrabb1t
Why did this get voted up on HN?

~~~
thealoof
Because it's a simple, fun idea.

------
benblodgett
Simple and fun, but why would someone use something like this vs visiting
mlb.com?

~~~
mast
I actually wonder if MLB would have issues (Giants trademark, etc) with a site
like this and try to shut it down.

~~~
rograndom
I can say without a doubt that they would.

I've had run ins with MLB for using commercially using my own photos from
games that had team logos visible in them.

------
GoofyGewber
Simple, but still pretty cool.

~~~
dailycavalier
Thanks!

------
lforrest
This is awesome.

